# single line fonts



## bobbya47 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this has been discussed on other forums but does anyone know where to find true single line fonts for engraving? I am using Bobcad software and it does have some but it doesn't have any script text.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use bobcad with bob art pro. I have the v carving feature so single line isn't really a necessity for me. I'm actually rather disappointed in bobcad. When i get the chance i'm going for Vectric's V carve pro for my primary coding software.


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Master Cam has several fonts setup, you can also take Autocad fonts, explode them, then 3 point arc them back together. Works well, have done this on hundreds of occasions to match a customers company fonts to machine.
Cheers


----------



## bobbya47 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am also using bob art. I have just recently started doing some v carving. I'm interested, what is you favorite font?


----------

